# L’abito fa il monaco ovvero non sei brutto sei povero



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2022)

Girano diverse immagini prima e dopo di persone che, diventate famose, sono diventate anche belle.
Al di là di interventi dei dentisti, decisamente significativi, o di interventi di medicina estetica o chirurgia plastica, credo che basti guardare qualsiasi attore o attrice e vedere come possano apparire insignificanti o brutti o volgari in base all’abbigliamento o alla pettinatura.
Penso come esempio Tom Hanks in The Terminal, quando indossa l’abito di Hugo Boss diventa un altro.
Ma davvero vogliamo diventare un altro? Ho spinto una collega a tagliarsi i capelli. Mi ha ascoltata ed è diventata un’altra: davvero stupenda. Ma poi è tornata ad averli lunghi era affezionata a quella immagine. 
Voi avete chiaro che potreste stare meglio “sistemati” diversamente? Io sì. Ma non voglio


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2022)

vado già bene così


----------



## omicron (20 Agosto 2022)

Io porto gli occhiali, cercano sempre di rifilarmi quegli occhialoni di plastica neri magari con taglio da strega che vanno tanto di moda, dicendomi che mi stanno bene, io non mi ci vedo  
Non mi interessa molto piacere agli altri


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io porto gli occhiali, cercano sempre di rifilarmi quegli occhialoni di plastica neri magari con taglio da strega che vanno tanto di moda, dicendomi che mi stanno bene, io non mi ci vedo
> Non mi interessa molto piacere agli altri


Oh santo cielo! Sono tornati di moda gli occhiali anni sessanta da racchia che allora erano necessari in mancanza di tecniche per fare lenti sottili o lenti a contatto.
Non so come siano i tuoi, ma non possono che essere migliori.


----------



## omicron (20 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo! Sono tornati di moda gli occhiali anni sessanta da racchia che allora erano necessari in mancanza di tecniche per fare lenti sottili o lenti a contatto.
> Non so come siano i tuoi, ma non possono che essere migliori.


Ma guarda che li hanno tutti, ma da anni eh… dall’ottico ci sono solo quelli, per trovare quelli che ho adesso, ho ripiegato su una montatura vecchia che mi hanno pure venduto a prezzo scontatissimo 
Però era per dire che sostengano che mi donino, io li provo pure ma non me li vedo addosso


----------



## Lostris (20 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi avete chiaro che potreste stare meglio “sistemati” diversamente? Io sì. Ma non voglio


Nì. 
Alcune cose le so (e le adotto pure) però mi divertirebbe mettermi una volta nelle mani di professionisti - tipo gli extreme makeover edisción tanto per vedere l’effetto che fa.


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2022)

In tanti mi dicono che dovrei truccarmi di più e meglio, e non odiare il parrucchiere. Sui capelli e le pieghe da sempre me ne dicono di ogni. Sinceramente truccata (non le due robe che metto generalmente, ma truccata.... anche da chi ci sa fare) mi sento strana, e quanto ai capelli non appena lì lavo tornano ad essere quelli che sono


----------



## Vera (20 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Girano diverse immagini prima e dopo di persone che, diventate famose, sono diventate anche belle.
> Al di là di interventi dei dentisti, decisamente significativi, o di interventi di medicina estetica o chirurgia plastica, credo che basti guardare qualsiasi attore o attrice e vedere come possano apparire insignificanti o brutti o volgari in base all’abbigliamento o alla pettinatura.
> Penso come esempio Tom Hanks in The Terminal, quando indossa l’abito di Hugo Boss diventa un altro.
> Ma davvero vogliamo diventare un altro? Ho spinto una collega a tagliarsi i capelli. Mi ha ascoltata ed è diventata un’altra: davvero stupenda. Ma poi è tornata ad averli lunghi era affezionata a quella immagine.
> Voi avete chiaro che potreste stare meglio “sistemati” diversamente? Io sì. Ma non voglio


Quando vado dal parrucchiere mi vorrebbe sempre fare dei tagli più corti e fashion. Io invece stronco sempre il suo estro creativo con un "Il solito, grazie!".


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Agosto 2022)

Immagino che qualcosa si possa sempre fare, per cambiare più che altro e vedere come si sta, poi magari la nuova immagine può piacere e la porti avanti. Io ho portato le lenti a contatto per anni, con le dovute accortezze perché ho problemi di lacrimazione, le ho sospese per il covid e, anche se mi vedo meglio senza occhiali, per ora non le ho rimesse. 
Avevo un complesso con il naso, che in parte ho compensato dopo una settoplastica. Per il resto, sono alla costante ricerca del riccio perfetto, ma so che il riccio naturale non lo è mai.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io porto gli occhiali, cercano sempre di rifilarmi quegli occhialoni di plastica neri magari con taglio da strega che vanno tanto di moda, dicendomi che mi stanno bene, io non mi ci vedo
> Non mi interessa molto piacere agli altri


Io li adoro....
Più sono enormi le montature più le amo...
Stavo giusto valutando di fare un salto dall' ottico...
Adesso ne ho una bella..ma di dimensioni...normali...(abbastanza)
Prima di questa ne avevo una che amavo alla follia...
Ma purtroppo una sera cadendo l ho rotta...quindi per salvare le lenti...ho dovuto ripiegare su una leggermente più piccola ...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Immagino che qualcosa si possa sempre fare, per cambiare più che altro e vedere come si sta, poi magari la nuova immagine può piacere e la porti avanti. Io ho portato le lenti a contatto per anni, con le dovute accortezze perché ho problemi di lacrimazione, le ho sospese per il covid e, anche se mi vedo meglio senza occhiali, per ora non le ho rimesse.
> Avevo un complesso con il naso, che in parte ho compensato dopo una settoplastica. Per il resto, sono alla costante ricerca del riccio perfetto, ma so che il riccio naturale non lo è mai.


Conosci il gruppo fb?


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conosci il gruppo fb?


Di cosa?


----------



## MariLea (20 Agosto 2022)

No, ci sono poveri belli come ricchi brutti.
Certo è che la cura di sé valorizzi la persona, ma non necessita di interventi costosi che a volte sono pure controproducenti...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (20 Agosto 2022)

Io mi piaccio come sono, ho fatto alcuni cambiamenti negli anni, curo molto la mia alimentazione, l’attività sportiva ed il mio corpo. Sicuramente ho una buona autostima accresciuta molto con l’età. Mi piacerebbe a settembre consultare un’esperta di armocromia per capire se i colori che indosso sono quelli che mi valorizzano di più.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Di cosa?


Dei capelli ricci. Curly method Italia gruppo ufficiale su fb



MariLea ha detto:


> No, ci sono poveri belli come ricchi brutti.
> Certo è che la cura di sé valorizzi la persona, ma non necessita di interventi costosi che a volte sono pure  I controproducenti...


È che tra di noi poveri veri non c’è nessuno.
Nessuno dei nostri figli ha i denti storti perché non può mettere l’apparecchio.
Però il mio punto è che si cambia completamente in base allo stile, esattamente come gli attori quando interpretano personaggi diversi.
Può essere che, come me e come hanno scritto altre, truccate come le dive non ci riconosciamo, resta che però alcune poi si sottovalutano per l’aspetto.



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io mi piaccio come sono, ho fatto alcuni cambiamenti negli anni, curo molto la mia alimentazione, l’attività sportiva ed il mio corpo. Sicuramente ho una buona autostima accresciuta molto con l’età. Mi piacerebbe a settembre consultare un’esperta di armocromia per capire se i colori che indosso sono quelli che mi valorizzano di più.


Mia figlia mi ha fatto scoprire l’armocromia, forse ho anche aperto un thread.
Dopo lunghe riflessioni, devo ancora capire se sono inverno freddo o no .
Però quando metto certi colori mi vedo meglio. E questo abbiamo sempre fatto tutte.


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dei capelli ricci. Curly method Italia gruppo ufficiale su fb


No, non sono più su fb. Seguo tre ragazze che hanno un canale dedicato di Youtube, una di loro segue il CGM.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> No, non sono più su fb. Seguo tre ragazze che hanno un canale dedicato di Youtube, una di loro segue il CGM.


Non voglio essere odiata. Io non ci capisco niente, li ho dritti. Però mi ha detto che seguire una corretta routine fa ottenere ricci morbidi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Agosto 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> un’esperta di armocromia per capire se i colori che indosso sono quelli che mi valorizzano di più.


Che flash back che mi hai fatto rivivere...
Anni fa nel vecchio ufficio c era una collaboratrice che si vestiva solo ed esclusivamente con capi di colore viola ..estate autunno inverno...sempre e solamente di viola perché un " esperta" di non so che esattamente in qualche angolo sperduto del mondo le ha consigliato di fare così..


----------



## Carola (20 Agosto 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> No, non sono più su fb. Seguo tre ragazze che hanno un canale dedicato di Youtube, una di loro segue il CGM.


 Cosa e sto cgm?
 Io avevo i capelli ricci belli ma davvero meravigliosi poi mi sono massacrata  di piastre e ho perso il riccio 
Da qualche anno li rivorrei ma nn ho tanta pazienza di curarli

Al mare vengono come una volta e li adoro
Mia figlia ha fatto stessa cosa mia tale madre tale figlia anche s ene avevo detto di nn toccarseli   
X cui se avete dritte prego ...


----------



## Vera (20 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Che flash back che mi hai fatto rivivere...
> Anni fa nel vecchio ufficio c era una collaboratrice che si vestiva solo ed esclusivamente con capi di colore viola ..estate autunno inverno...sempre e solamente di viola perché un " esperta" di non so che esattamente in qualche angolo sperduto del mondo le ha consigliato di fare così..


Anche una mia ex collega. La chiamavamo Tinky Winky.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Anche una mia ex collega. La chiamavamo Tinky Winky.


Sarà la stessa
Adesso avrà sui 60 anni ..


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non voglio essere odiata. Io non ci capisco niente, li ho dritti. Però mi ha detto che seguire una corretta routine fa ottenere ricci morbidi.


Diciamo che i capelli belli sono un dono di natura. Quelli omogenei, che solo a guardarli prendono la piega che vuoi...   
Una volta che hai azzeccato la giusta procedura, puoi anche essere fortunata. Però il riccio tende ad abituarsi al prodotto di lungo utilizzo, conviene cambiare ogni tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Cosa e sto cgm?
> Io avevo i capelli ricci belli ma davvero meravigliosi poi mi sono massacrata  di piastre e ho perso il riccio
> Da qualche anno li rivorrei ma nn ho tanta pazienza di curarli
> 
> ...


Curly method Italia gruppo ufficiale su fb


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Agosto 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Cosa e sto cgm?
> Io avevo i capelli ricci belli ma davvero meravigliosi poi mi sono massacrata  di piastre e ho perso il riccio
> Da qualche anno li rivorrei ma nn ho tanta pazienza di curarli
> 
> ...


Curly Girl Method. Praticamente si abbandonano prodotti con siliconi e schifezze varie per dirigersi verso linee più naturali.


----------



## Vera (20 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sarà la stessa
> Adesso avrà sui 60 anni ..


Lei è più giovane. Però sempre meglio di suo marito che si vestiva di marrone


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Girano diverse immagini prima e dopo di persone che, diventate famose, sono diventate anche belle.
> Al di là di interventi dei dentisti, decisamente significativi, o di interventi di medicina estetica o chirurgia plastica, credo che basti guardare qualsiasi attore o attrice e vedere come possano apparire insignificanti o brutti o volgari in base all’abbigliamento o alla pettinatura.
> Penso come esempio Tom Hanks in The Terminal, quando indossa l’abito di Hugo Boss diventa un altro.
> Ma davvero vogliamo diventare un altro? Ho spinto una collega a tagliarsi i capelli. Mi ha ascoltata ed è diventata un’altra: davvero stupenda. Ma poi è tornata ad averli lunghi era affezionata a quella immagine.
> Voi avete chiaro che potreste stare meglio “sistemati” diversamente? Io sì. Ma non voglio


Pure io, mia moglie dice che sono vecchio dentro.
Solo perché non indosso jeans e porto camice sempre, anche per andare in spiaggia. 
E non mi togliere il fazzoletto di cotone.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Lei è più giovane. Però sempre meglio di suo marito che si vestiva di marrone


O signore
Meglio lei...


----------



## Marjanna (20 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Girano diverse immagini prima e dopo di persone che, diventate famose, sono diventate anche belle.
> Al di là di interventi dei dentisti, decisamente significativi, o di interventi di medicina estetica o chirurgia plastica, credo che basti guardare qualsiasi attore o attrice e vedere come possano apparire insignificanti o brutti o volgari in base all’abbigliamento o alla pettinatura.
> Penso come esempio Tom Hanks in The Terminal, quando indossa l’abito di Hugo Boss diventa un altro.
> Ma davvero vogliamo diventare un altro? Ho spinto una collega a tagliarsi i capelli. Mi ha ascoltata ed è diventata un’altra: davvero stupenda. Ma poi è tornata ad averli lunghi era affezionata a quella immagine.
> Voi avete chiaro che potreste stare meglio “sistemati” diversamente? Io sì. Ma non voglio


Diventare un altro, nel senso di trasformare il proprio look, e me come idea diverte un casino. E' che costa 
Non mi attira l'idea di diventare "più bello" mi attira l'idea di esplorazione di se nella trasformazione della propria immagine. Che è un po' qualcosa che si prova quando si recita come attori (o almeno io l'ho provata in una breve esperienza teatrale), e in senso più ampio era una delle possibilità che offriva il Carnevale, uno scherzo, un gioco.
Quando ero più giovane mi divertiva giocare con la mia immagine, dipingermi. Avevo anche più tempo e energia per dedicarmi a cose più frivole.
Le mode "del momento" non mi hanno mai attirato tanto, ma anche se, come scrisse Ipazia in un vecchio post (più o meno suppergiù) si è sempre se anche con diversi look, dove mi ritrovo più vicina a me, è sempre in quei momenti a contatto con la natura, "con una piuma nei capelli". Quando mi guardo allo specchio dopo, mi piaccio di più che dopo aver sistemato i capelli, o un trucco fatto bene. Poi so che per andare nel mondo degli uomini, devo dipingermi di altri colori, e nascondere la piuma.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Diventare un altro, nel senso di trasformare il proprio look, e me come idea diverte un casino. E' che costa
> Non mi attira l'idea di diventare "più bello" mi attira l'idea di esplorazione di se nella trasformazione della propria immagine. Che è un po' qualcosa che si prova quando si recita come attori (o almeno io l'ho provata in una breve esperienza teatrale), e in senso più ampio era una delle possibilità che offriva il Carnevale, uno scherzo, un gioco.
> Quando ero più giovane mi divertiva giocare con la mia immagine, dipingermi. Avevo anche più tempo e energia per dedicarmi a cose più frivole.
> Le mode "del momento" non mi hanno mai attirato tanto, ma anche se, come scrisse Ipazia in un vecchio post (più o meno suppergiù) si è sempre se anche con diversi look, dove mi ritrovo più vicina a me, è sempre in quei momenti a contatto con la natura, "con una piuma nei capelli". Quando mi guardo allo specchio dopo, mi piaccio di più che dopo aver sistemato i capelli, o un trucco fatto bene. Poi so che per andare nel mondo degli uomini, devo dipingermi di altri colori, e nascondere la piuma.


Infatti è straordinario come si potrebbe essere diversi. È la possibilità degli attori.
Ho avuto un periodo nella mia vita in cui interpretavo “la bella“, è stato divertente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure io, mia moglie dice che sono vecchio dentro.
> Solo perché non indosso jeans e porto camice sempre, anche per andare in spiaggia.
> E non mi togliere il fazzoletto di cotone.


Ha ragione


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ha ragione


Uff…


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Uff…


E che cazzo il fazzoletto di cotone, passi la camicia, ma il fazzoletto fa proprio da Rsa


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E che cazzo il fazzoletto di cotone, passi la camicia, ma il fazzoletto fa proprio da Rsa


e con le mie iniziali anche…


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> e con le mie iniziali anche…


Sei pronto per la degenza a lungo termine


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sei pronto per la degenza a lungo termine


Il mio amico Berlusca quando fu obbligato ai lavori socialmente utili in rsa disse che c’eran delle belle fighette pure lì….


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il mio amico Berlusca quando fu obbligato ai lavori socialmente utili in rsa disse che c’eran delle belle fighette pure lì….


Prima ti conviene fare un sopralluogo e scegliere la più assortita


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Prima ti conviene fare un sopralluogo e scegliere la più assortita


Solo con dentiera. Dicono che senza fan pompini da urlo…


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Solo con dentiera. Dicono che senza fan pompini da urlo…


Certamente nessun rischio


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certamente nessun rischio


Ma magari lui si riferiva alle infermiere….


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma magari lui si riferiva alle infermiere….


Dubito che le infermiere abbiano la dentiera


----------



## Carola (22 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Curly method Italia gruppo ufficiale su fb


grazie


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Girano diverse immagini prima e dopo di persone che, diventate famose, sono diventate anche belle.
> Al di là di interventi dei dentisti, decisamente significativi, o di interventi di medicina estetica o chirurgia plastica, credo che basti guardare qualsiasi attore o attrice e vedere come possano apparire insignificanti o brutti o volgari in base all’abbigliamento o alla pettinatura.
> Penso come esempio Tom Hanks in The Terminal, quando indossa l’abito di Hugo Boss diventa un altro.
> Ma davvero vogliamo diventare un altro? Ho spinto una collega a tagliarsi i capelli. Mi ha ascoltata ed è diventata un’altra: davvero stupenda. Ma poi è tornata ad averli lunghi era affezionata a quella immagine.
> Voi avete chiaro che potreste stare meglio “sistemati” diversamente? Io sì. Ma non voglio


Io sì, e cerco di impegnarmi, dato che parliamo di esteriorità di solito il mio impegno riguarda la nutrizione e l’allenamento , per il primo sono seguita da un nutrizionista , per il secondo mi alleno .. prima ero seguita da coach ecc adesso ho ingranato e ho capito come funziona l’allenamento in palestra , faccio da me. Per l’abbigliamento ho capito che se hai un bel fisico ti puoi permettere tutto, io non ho mai evitato niente. Ovviamente conta il buon gusto, diciamo che adoro le minigonne , mi piacciono i tailleur , e vesto molto “ sagomata” perché sono piccola di statura ed evito abiti a trapezio  scomparirei.  Per i capelli li porto sempre lunghi e neri, però vado dal parrucchiere spesso e li spunto o li scalo. Per i trattamenti faccio manicure , piedi e depilazione ogni mese.  Appuntamento fisso. Senza unghia curate non ci sto. E poi sono ricorda alla chirurgia plastica per il seno , ed estetica due volte per le labbra, una l’anno scorso ed una lunedi scorso. Ma sempre qualcosa di leggero senza canotti volgari, avete presenti le labbra della Leotta? Rifatte ma sempre sottili? Una cosa del genere. La pelle la trascuro, ultima pulizia del viso 4 anni fa, ultimamente uso detergente sieri cose così. Ma la mia pelle non mi piace, ho le lentiggini e le copro spesso poi qualche volta mi escono brufoli o si secca.. insomma fa un po’ schifo non ho una pelle luminosa ecc. infatti stavo pensando alla biorivitalizzazione, però magari più in là non adesso. Mi trucco pochissimo durante il giorno , il fine settimana mi metto più in tiro. I miei denti sono piccoli, ho messo l apparecchio 11 anni fa da ragazzina , insomma sono denti normali nulla di fascetta o altro. Me li tengo così.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Agosto 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io sì, e cerco di impegnarmi, dato che parliamo di esteriorità di solito il mio impegno riguarda la nutrizione e l’allenamento , per il primo sono seguita da un nutrizionista , per il secondo mi alleno .. prima ero seguita da coach ecc adesso ho ingranato e ho capito come funziona l’allenamento in palestra , faccio da me. Per l’abbigliamento ho capito che se hai un bel fisico ti puoi permettere tutto, io non ho mai evitato niente. Ovviamente conta il buon gusto, diciamo che adoro le minigonne , mi piacciono i tailleur , e vesto molto “ sagomata” perché sono piccola di statura ed evito abiti a trapezio  scomparirei.  Per i capelli li porto sempre lunghi e neri, però vado dal parrucchiere spesso e li spunto o li scalo. Per i trattamenti faccio manicure , piedi e depilazione ogni mese.  Appuntamento fisso. Senza unghia curate non ci sto. E poi sono ricorda alla chirurgia plastica per il seno , ed estetica due volte per le labbra, una l’anno scorso ed una lunedi scorso. Ma sempre qualcosa di leggero senza canotti volgari, avete presenti le labbra della Leotta? Rifatte ma sempre sottili? Una cosa del genere. La pelle la trascuro, ultima pulizia del viso 4 anni fa, ultimamente uso detergente sieri cose così. Ma la mia pelle non mi piace, ho le lentiggini e le copro spesso poi qualche volta mi escono brufoli o si secca.. insomma fa un po’ schifo non ho una pelle luminosa ecc. infatti stavo pensando alla biorivitalizzazione, però magari più in là non adesso. Mi trucco pochissimo durante il giorno , il fine settimana mi metto più in tiro. I miei denti sono piccoli, ho messo l apparecchio 11 anni fa da ragazzina , insomma sono denti normali nulla di fascetta o altro. Me li tengo così.


Tra qualche anno ti consiglio anche una blefaroplastica....
Complimenti...
Sarai la gioia del chirurgo plastico della tua zona...


----------



## omicron (30 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tra qualche anno ti consiglio anche una blefaroplastica....
> Complimenti...
> Sarai la gioia del chirurgo plastico della tua zona...


io voglio fare la dermopigmentazione
e prima o poi anche il naso e se posso l'operazione agli occhi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io voglio fare la dermopigmentazione
> e prima o poi anche il naso e se posso l'operazione agli occhi


L operazione agli occhi è l unica che ti approvo...


----------



## omicron (30 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L operazione agli occhi è l unica che ti approvo...


il naso perchè ho il setto nasale deviato, per ora abbozzo ma prima o poi mi toccherà, respiro male 
gli occhi... essendo molto ciecata non è detto che il fondo dell'occhio sostenga l'intervento e non è detto che possa farlo


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Agosto 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io sì, e cerco di impegnarmi, dato che parliamo di esteriorità di solito il mio impegno riguarda la nutrizione e l’allenamento , per il primo sono seguita da un nutrizionista , per il secondo mi alleno .. prima ero seguita da coach ecc adesso ho ingranato e ho capito come funziona l’allenamento in palestra , faccio da me. Per l’abbigliamento ho capito che se hai un bel fisico ti puoi permettere tutto, io non ho mai evitato niente. Ovviamente conta il buon gusto, diciamo che adoro le minigonne , mi piacciono i tailleur , e vesto molto “ sagomata” perché sono piccola di statura ed evito abiti a trapezio  scomparirei.  Per i capelli li porto sempre lunghi e neri, però vado dal parrucchiere spesso e li spunto o li scalo. Per i trattamenti faccio manicure , piedi e depilazione ogni mese.  Appuntamento fisso. Senza unghia curate non ci sto. E poi sono ricorda alla chirurgia plastica per il seno , ed estetica due volte per le labbra, una l’anno scorso ed una lunedi scorso. Ma sempre qualcosa di leggero senza canotti volgari, avete presenti le labbra della Leotta? Rifatte ma sempre sottili? Una cosa del genere. La pelle la trascuro, ultima pulizia del viso 4 anni fa, ultimamente uso detergente sieri cose così. Ma la mia pelle non mi piace, ho le lentiggini e le copro spesso poi qualche volta mi escono brufoli o si secca.. insomma fa un po’ schifo non ho una pelle luminosa ecc. infatti stavo pensando alla biorivitalizzazione, però magari più in là non adesso. Mi trucco pochissimo durante il giorno , il fine settimana mi metto più in tiro. I miei denti sono piccoli, ho messo l apparecchio 11 anni fa da ragazzina , insomma sono denti normali nulla di fascetta o altro. Me li tengo così.


così giovane e ti sei già sparata sta roba?


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> così giovane e ti sei già sparata sta roba?


Yes, ma ho 27 anni non 19. 
insomma piccola non mi sento proprio. 
avevo due cose che non mi piacevano di me stessa: il seno cruccio da quando avevo 13 anni, e le labbra a furia di voli fatti da bambina ed ematomi che hanno formato delle palline sotto al labbro .. un orrore. Sottili e sempre secche. Ho migliorato questi due aspetti



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tra qualche anno ti consiglio anche una blefaroplastica....
> Complimenti...
> Sarai la gioia del chirurgo plastico della tua zona...


Macché Giulia, due trattamenti soltanto.. sapessi la gente quanti ne fa!



omicron ha detto:


> io voglio fare la dermopigmentazione
> e prima o poi anche il naso e se posso l'operazione agli occhi


Fai tutto. 
ma la dermopigmentazione dove?



omicron ha detto:


> il naso perchè ho il setto nasale deviato, per ora abbozzo ma prima o poi mi toccherà, respiro male
> gli occhi... essendo molto ciecata non è detto che il fondo dell'occhio sostenga l'intervento e non è detto che possa farlo


Anch’io solo super miope , mi hanno consigliato le icl ma sono spaventata. 
tra l’altro ho la maculopatia miopica .


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Agosto 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Yes, ma ho 27 anni non 19.
> insomma piccola non mi sento proprio.
> avevo due cose che non mi piacevano di me stessa: il seno cruccio da quando avevo 13 anni, e le labbra a furia di voli fatti da bambina ed ematomi che hanno formato delle palline sotto al labbro .. un orrore. Sottili e sempre secche. Ho migliorato questi due aspetti


beh 27 e ti sei fatta tutti sti crucci, quando ne avrai 54 non oso pensare


----------



## omicron (30 Agosto 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Fai tutto.
> ma la dermopigmentazione dove?


volevo fare eye liner e labbra, ma sulle labbra ho paura, ho una bella bocca e devo trovare una brava perchè a rovinarla è un attimo


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> volevo fare eye liner e labbra, ma sulle labbra ho paura, ho una bella bocca e devo trovare una brava perchè a rovinarla è un attimo


A me questi trattamenti non piacciono. Eye liner poi è in una zona troppo delicata ovvero gli occhi.. mai mi farei toccare li. Io avevo fatto il microblading alle sopracciglia , era uscito uno schifo per fortuna è andato via dopo un mese. Perché non provi il filler alle labbra? Magari solo il contorno , fa miracoli


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> beh 27 e ti sei fatta tutti sti crucci, quando ne avrai 54 non oso pensare


Sì questo è vero, però esistono tanti trattamenti al viso anche per le donne più mature, io non sono mai per “ snaturalizzarsi” . Poi essere giovani non significa essere belle  o che si ha una nelle pelle o una bella tonicità. Io ti posso garantire che avevo delle labbra brutte oggettivamente, anche se avevo 26 anni . Ho visto donne di 40 anche più belle e curate di me, attenzione. Quindi essere giovani non significa necessariamente essere “ belle”


----------



## omicron (30 Agosto 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> A me questi trattamenti non piacciono. Eye liner poi è in una zona troppo delicata ovvero gli occhi.. mai mi farei toccare li. Io avevo fatto il microblading alle sopracciglia , era uscito uno schifo per fortuna è andato via dopo un mese. Perché non provi il filler alle labbra? Magari solo il contorno , fa miracoli


non ho bisogno del filler, ho una bella bocca, non la devo "Pompare" voglio solo il cosiddetto trucco semipermanente, io non farei mai toccare le sopracciglia per dire, sembrano disegnate come sui cartoni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il naso perchè ho il setto nasale deviato, per ora abbozzo ma prima o poi mi toccherà, respiro male
> gli occhi... essendo molto ciecata non è detto che il fondo dell'occhio sostenga l'intervento e non è detto che possa farlo


Ahhh ok se è per setto nasale deviato te l approvo!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Agosto 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Yes, ma ho 27 anni non 19.
> insomma piccola non mi sento proprio.
> avevo due cose che non mi piacevano di me stessa: il seno cruccio da quando avevo 13 anni, e le labbra a furia di voli fatti da bambina ed ematomi che hanno formato delle palline sotto al labbro .. un orrore. Sottili e sempre secche. Ho migliorato questi due aspetti


Per la secchezza delle labbra basta semplicemente un buon burro di cacao....
Io ne uso un sacco...


----------



## omicron (30 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ahhh ok se è per setto nasale deviato te l approvo!


le pallonate in faccia non perdonano     solo che ho sentito storie truculente e per ora aspetto



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Per la secchezza delle labbra basta semplicemente un buon burro di cacao....
> Io ne uso un sacco...


olio di cocco


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non ho bisogno del filler, ho una bella bocca, non la devo "Pompare" voglio solo il cosiddetto trucco semipermanente, io non farei mai toccare le sopracciglia per dire, sembrano disegnate come sui cartoni


Si sì infatti mi sono pentita , e poi sono tornate normali dopo un mesetto. 
Per le labbra certo, se ti piacciono fai solo la dermo. Ti consiglio viktoria a Milano, ha anche una pagina Instagram .. “morepmu” . È la piùbrava del mondo


----------



## omicron (30 Agosto 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Si sì infatti mi sono pentita , e poi sono tornate normali dopo un mesetto.
> Per le labbra certo, se ti piacciono fai solo la dermo. Ti consiglio viktoria a Milano, ha anche una pagina Instagram .. “morepmu” . È la piùbrava del mondo


ho delle  amiche che hanno le sopracciglia disegnate... orrore    sembrano fatte col pennarello
però a milano non vado  voglio provare a sentire delle brave estetiste che lo fanno anche qui


----------



## ivanl (30 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ho delle  amiche che hanno le sopracciglia disegnate... orrore    sembrano fatte col pennarello
> però a milano non vado  voglio provare a sentire delle brave estetiste che lo fanno anche qui


ma vuoi mettere come fa figo in un paesino poco più che campagnolo del sud dire 'sono andata a Milano'? 'e cccià pure a pagggina Instagramme, signora mia!' Totò insegna, ricordi?


----------



## omicron (30 Agosto 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma vuoi mettere come fa figo in un paesino poco più che campagnolo del sud dire 'sono andata a Milano'? 'e cccià pure a pagggina Instagramme, signora mia!' Totò insegna, ricordi?


una mia amica si è trasferita a milano, sopracciglia disegnate, seno rifatto, tanto trucco, foto provocanti, ho il sospetto che faccia la escort


----------



## ivanl (30 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una mia amica si è trasferita a milano, sopracciglia disegnate, seno rifatto, tanto trucco, foto provocanti, ho il sospetto che faccia la escort


se guadagna ed è una sua scelta, ha fatto bene


----------



## omicron (30 Agosto 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> se guadagna ed è una sua scelta, ha fatto bene


per me fa benissimo, poi magari fa davvero la stylist come scrive, era per dire l'effetto che fa


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una mia amica si è trasferita a milano, sopracciglia disegnate, seno rifatto, tanto trucco, foto provocanti, ho il sospetto che faccia la escort


Magari è solo una a cui piace la propria estetica.


----------



## omicron (30 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Magari è solo una a cui piace la propria estetica.


Ma sta molto bene infatti


----------



## MariLea (30 Agosto 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma vuoi mettere come fa figo in un paesino poco più che campagnolo del sud dire 'sono andata a Milano'? 'e cccià pure a pagggina Instagramme, signora mia!' Totò insegna, ricordi?


che acidume


----------



## Andromeda4 (31 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il naso perchè ho il setto nasale deviato, per ora abbozzo ma prima o poi mi toccherà, respiro male
> gli occhi... essendo molto ciecata non è detto che il fondo dell'occhio sostenga l'intervento e non è detto che possa farlo


Io ho fatto la settoplastica, il seno mascellare e i turbinati 10 anni fa e ho risolto parecchio, stranamente ci ha guadagnato anche la parte estetica del naso, che non mi piaceva... e non avevo chiesto niente del genere, comunque andando a drenare, limare, aggiustare, in breve la punta all'ingiù del mio naso, che tanto odiavo, si è ridotta... e di tanto.
Per l'operazione agli occhi la mia oculista me l'ha sconsigliata perché ho la cornea secca e potrebbero peggiorare i problemi di lacrimazione, è un peccato perché con gli occhiali non mi piaccio. Le lenti a contatto le avevo sospese per il covid, ora vorrei piano piano rimetterle, sempre compatibilmente con la lacrimazione scarsa. Poche ore, come facevo prima.


----------



## Angie17 (31 Agosto 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io ho fatto la settoplastica, il seno mascellare e i turbinati 10 anni fa e ho risolto parecchio, stranamente ci ha guadagnato anche la parte estetica del naso, che non mi piaceva... e non avevo chiesto niente del genere, comunque andando a drenare, limare, aggiustare, in breve la punta all'ingiù del mio naso, che tanto odiavo, si è ridotta... e di tanto.
> Per l'operazione agli occhi la mia oculista me l'ha sconsigliata perché ho la cornea secca e potrebbero peggiorare i problemi di lacrimazione, è un peccato perché con gli occhiali non mi piaccio. Le lenti a contatto le avevo sospese per il covid, ora vorrei piano piano rimetterle, sempre compatibilmente con la lacrimazione scarsa. Poche ore, come facevo prima.


Usa sempre le lacrime artificiali allo ialuronico , almeno non peggiori la situazione.


----------



## omicron (31 Agosto 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io ho fatto la settoplastica, il seno mascellare e i turbinati 10 anni fa e ho risolto parecchio, stranamente ci ha guadagnato anche la parte estetica del naso, che non mi piaceva... e non avevo chiesto niente del genere, comunque andando a drenare, limare, aggiustare, in breve la punta all'ingiù del mio naso, che tanto odiavo, si è ridotta... e di tanto.
> Per l'operazione agli occhi la mia oculista me l'ha sconsigliata perché ho la cornea secca e potrebbero peggiorare i problemi di lacrimazione, è un peccato perché con gli occhiali non mi piaccio. Le lenti a contatto le avevo sospese per il covid, ora vorrei piano piano rimetterle, sempre compatibilmente con la lacrimazione scarsa. Poche ore, come facevo prima.


Anche io ho la punta del naso all’ingiù ma non è una questione estetica so che prima o poi mi toccherà, ho vari cugini che si sono operati 
Per gli occhi anche io ho il famoso occhio asciutto, infatti le lenti non le porto, lavorando al computer mi si arrossano troppo e  togliere le lenti è una sofferenza


----------



## Andromeda4 (31 Agosto 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Usa sempre le lacrime artificiali allo ialuronico , almeno non peggiori la situazione.


Sì sì conosco tutti i rimedi e le procedure... ho fatto anche la visita apposita, avevo abrasioni corneali ricorrenti...


----------



## Andromeda4 (31 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche io ho la punta del naso all’ingiù ma non è una questione estetica so che prima o poi mi toccherà, ho vari cugini che si sono operati
> Per gli occhi anche io ho il famoso occhio asciutto, infatti le lenti non le porto, lavorando al computer mi si arrossano troppo e  togliere le lenti è una sofferenza


Al computer le lenti non vanno mai portate... conosco persone abbastanza stupide che le usano stando al pc e poi piangono letteralmente di dolore.


----------



## ologramma (31 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> beh 27 e ti sei fatta tutti sti crucci, quando ne avrai 54 non oso pensare


e io che non ho mai iniziato , come sarò a 100 ,credo che devo correre ai ripari.
Abiti da sposa , lifting , operazioni al seno  labbra , naso  e dolori vari,, qui non ci facciamo mancare niente  ma di corna neanche l'ombra.
Questo forum si  sta scrivendo   di temi  che riguardano la  bellezza  e la salute  ma di tradimenti  nisba


----------



## Tachipirina (31 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il naso perchè ho il setto nasale deviato, per ora abbozzo ma prima o poi mi toccherà, respiro male
> gli occhi... essendo molto ciecata non è detto che il fondo dell'occhio sostenga l'intervento e non è detto che possa farlo


non è facile farlo, a me l'hanno negato ...... (pagando eh!!) con servizio sanitario dimenticalo , avrei dovuto farlo qualche anno fa.......a 30 anni 

ormai lenti a contatto e neanche troppo spesso per lacrimazione , vento e rotture di cocones varie  oppure occhiali che detesto soprattutto d'estate.....


----------



## omicron (31 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> non è facile farlo, a me l'hanno negato ...... (pagando eh!!) con servizio sanitario dimenticalo , avrei dovuto farlo qualche anno fa.......a 30 anni
> 
> ormai lenti a contatto e neanche troppo spesso per lacrimazione , vento e rotture di cocones varie  oppure occhiali che detesto soprattutto d'estate.....


in che senso te lo hanno negato? a me l'oculista ha detto che prima di tutto c'è da verificare se l'occhio sostiene l'intervento


----------



## Tachipirina (31 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in che senso te lo hanno negato? a me l'oculista ha detto che prima di tutto c'è da verificare se l'occhio sostiene l'intervento


negato intendo inutile farlo dopo visite ovviamente, poi come ultima frase "se lo avesse fatto a 30 anni sarebbe stato meglio"  (sicuramente perchè la situazione cornea è peggiorata e invecchiata con me)
ho pensato un vaffanculo e me ne sono andata a casa, alla fine sarebbe stata una comodità ma ci convivo con lenti e occhiali da tanti anni ormai quindi perche rompersi i  coglioni?


----------



## Andromeda4 (31 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> non è facile farlo, a me l'hanno negato ...... (pagando eh!!) con servizio sanitario dimenticalo , avrei dovuto farlo qualche anno fa.......a 30 anni
> 
> ormai lenti a contatto e neanche troppo spesso per lacrimazione , vento e rotture di cocones varie  oppure occhiali che detesto soprattutto d'estate.....


Io l'ho fatto nel 2012, avevo più di 40 anni, si trattava di un intervento funzionale, non respiravo più, con SSN. Perché tu non puoi?


----------



## Andromeda4 (31 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> negato intendo inutile farlo dopo visite ovviamente, poi come ultima frase "se lo avesse fatto a 30 anni sarebbe stato meglio"  (sicuramente perchè la situazione cornea è peggiorata e invecchiata con me)
> ho pensato un vaffanculo e me ne sono andata a casa, alla fine sarebbe stata una comodità ma ci convivo con lenti e occhiali da tanti anni ormai quindi perche rompersi i  coglioni?


Ah scusa, non avevo capito che parlavi degli occhi.


----------



## omicron (31 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> negato intendo inutile farlo dopo visite ovviamente, poi come ultima frase "se lo avesse fatto a 30 anni sarebbe stato meglio"  (sicuramente perchè la situazione cornea è peggiorata e invecchiata con me)
> ho pensato un vaffanculo e me ne sono andata a casa, alla fine sarebbe stata una comodità ma ci convivo con lenti e occhiali da tanti anni ormai quindi perche rompersi i  coglioni?


i dottori a volte sono dei geni, io a 30 anni non avrei potuto farlo per il semplice motivo che la  vista aveva continuato a calare, ho fatto gli occhiali attuali 2 anni fa, per ora vanno ancora bene, l'anno prossimo se non mi cala ancora posso iniziare con le visite


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e io che non ho mai iniziato , come sarò a 100 ,credo che devo correre ai ripari.
> Abiti da sposa , lifting , operazioni al seno  labbra , naso  e dolori vari,, qui non ci facciamo mancare niente  ma di corna neanche l'ombra.
> Questo forum si  sta scrivendo   di temi  che riguardano la  bellezza  e la salute  ma di tradimenti  nisba


dai tempo al tempo, arrivano anche quelli


----------



## Andromeda4 (31 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> i dottori a volte sono dei geni, io a 30 anni non avrei potuto farlo per il semplice motivo che la  vista aveva continuato a calare, ho fatto gli occhiali attuali 2 anni fa, per ora vanno ancora bene, l'anno prossimo se non mi cala ancora posso iniziare con le visite


Sì, la prima regola per fare l'intervento è che il difetto si sia stabilizzato. Sai quanti l'hanno fatto lo stesso e già un anno dopo avevano di nuovo perso almeno una diottria?


----------



## Tachipirina (31 Agosto 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ah scusa, non avevo capito che parlavi degli occhi.


almeno la respirazione e il naso sono a posto , si parlavo di occhi


----------



## Tachipirina (31 Agosto 2022)

Era un difetto visivo non stabile, se stabile da almeno due anni intervengono, il mio non lo era, io non sono stabile manco lì

Ho mollato senza menarmela troppo.

Faccio il controllo ogni 2 anni e amen, ma questo per routine o quando mi pare di vederci meno …


----------



## omicron (31 Agosto 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sì, la prima regola per fare l'intervento è che il difetto si sia stabilizzato. Sai quanti l'hanno fatto lo stesso e già un anno dopo avevano di nuovo perso almeno una diottria?


poi come mi disse un ottico, ci sono miopie che non si fermano mai 



Tachipirina ha detto:


> Era un difetto visivo non stabile, se stabile da almeno due anni intervengono, il mio non lo era, io non sono stabile manco lì
> 
> Ho mollato senza menarmela troppo.
> 
> Faccio il controllo ogni 2 anni e amen, ma questo per routine o quando mi pare di vederci meno …


appunto, mi sa che a me toccherà la stessa sorte


----------



## Andromeda4 (31 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> poi come mi disse un ottico, ci sono miopie che non si fermano mai


Vero anche questo...


----------



## Andromeda4 (31 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Era un difetto visivo non stabile, se stabile da almeno due anni intervengono, il mio non lo era, io non sono stabile manco lì
> 
> Ho mollato senza menarmela troppo.
> 
> Faccio il controllo ogni 2 anni e amen, ma questo per routine o quando mi pare di vederci meno …


Io ogni anno, sia per routine, visto che mi mancano sei diottrie per occhio, sia per il fatto che mi si è staccato il corpo vitreo quattro anni fa, sia per la lacrimazione scarsa.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2022)

Interessanti sviluppi.
Io intendevo cose diverse.  Non certo l'adeguamento del corpo a modelli talmente interiorizzati da considerare non normale e di conseguenza non accettabile avere una certa forma di naso, seno o labbra ecc.
Io intendevo quella che potrei definire interpretazione di sé che dovrebbe consistere nell'essere anche esternamente più adeguati alla propria personalità.
L'esempio degli attori è primaria.
Se io mi sento e sono una persona introversa e riservata, mi vestirò, pettinerò da tale, mentre se sono una persona estroversa e dominante pure. Ma vale anche per molti aspetti che possiamo volere considerare più importanti da far notare.  Avete presente le battute su le magliette o le borse con le frasi da film o romanzi?  Senza usare mezzi così espliciti,  si fa.
Ma si fa anche con i figli vestendoli da guerrieri o bamboline.


----------



## ologramma (2 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e io che non ho mai iniziato , come sarò a 100 ,credo che devo correre ai ripari.
> Abiti da sposa , lifting , operazioni al seno  labbra , naso  e dolori vari,, qui non ci facciamo mancare niente  ma di corna neanche l'ombra.
> Questo forum si  sta scrivendo   di temi  che riguardano la  bellezza  e la salute  ma di tradimenti  nisba


qui c'è chi lavora sotto traccia e non fa sapere i cassi suoi.
Tanto possiamo rallentare il  decadimento ma non c'è via di scampo , sai che dico agli amici che guardando quelle pupe tutte tirate con pantaloncini sexy?
Tanto si invecchieranno pure loro, vero ma ora vale la pena guardarle


----------

